# CCR2000, 1st use this season



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I was starting to think that there would be no snow this year and through the course of the past 6 days we get at least 12". I haven't had any if the snowblowers out this year but fired up the CCR2000 to clear the driveway this evening. 

Amazing how well this small machine runs and handles 4-6" of snow without a problem. I was thinking about upgrading to a Snow Commander this year but I think I will stick with this machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I sold two ccr 2000R's a few years ago and I gave my niece my 2000E when she bought her first house. nice smooth easy starting motors. I used my ccr 3000E again in some snow that was deeper than 6" and I don't know if its the tune of the engine but the r-tek motors on my 2450E and 3650E seem to have more power and bog down less


----------

